# Hypnotherapy with IVF treatment - anyone?



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, brave ladies! 
I have been reading the posts for a few months now. And I at least try to be regular in the chats. 
Last month we did our first round of DE IVF (Ukraine clinic) after 1 failed ICSI and years of trying. Our first ICSI round did not work and have narrowed down it is an egg quality issue. So this was the matter for our turning to egg donation. 
I have been going to acupuncture for about a year, plus taking herbs. Also some supplements including folic acid. I went religiously during my IVF cycle as well. Recently I've made more research and stumbled upon a few articles about women who have done hypnotherapy during IVF. They said it increased their odds. Everyone is different. We have different reasons on why we cannot become pregnant, why different treatments did not work and so on. Is this a power of mind giving us extra strength to further struggling? 
I am wondering if anyone had tried hypnotherapy? Basically it comes down to being used for relaxation and imagery strategies. Sound mind is in a sound body. There may be some underlying emotions and feelings or things that could hinder one from falling pregnant after IVF. Just curious to see if anyone had tried it! And what the results were? (I mean overall health condition).


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi, 

I had hypno throughout my last and only frozen cycle. It was a real godsend in terms of managing anxiety. I didn't get pregnant but felt it was worthwhile. I'm having both Accupuncture and hypno for our de cycle and my hypno is doing me a cd to take to Spain so that I can listen to her there as well. 

Best of luck 
X


----------

